# height and weight check



## MsMaddy (Sep 3, 2008)

If pt comes in for only height and weight check, do you code V20.2? Or is there other code to use. 

Thank You all 

MsMaddy


----------



## dmaec (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, we code it with thte V20.2 - we usually no charge the E/M if it's just a a ht/wt check (which they usually do in the first week or two of being born) 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter} _


----------

